# Valet Pro Citrus Bling.



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Guys
Ive slowly been turning my valeting products over to Valet Pro, After seeing a few reviews about Citrus Bling this had to be on my list of new products, i used to use Autosmart Re-glaze which to be honest i wasnt too impressed with and will now only be used a a clay lube 

All i can say on this product is WOW  
I done a black M3 earlier today, although it only had a basic wash, i went over it with the citrus bling as to give it a bit more to the paint, It looked like i had spent alot more time on the paint and added a very deep glossy shine.

So i went home and had to use it on the TT, The ultimate test being Silver, Again i was very impresed with this product. Just spray on and wipe over and your done.  
Durability is not really an issue as the TT never see's the rain
Here are some pics of the reflections  As its silver its very hard to catch it on the camera


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good Shyde, I find Zaino Z6 works brill on Silver also. 8)


----------



## shezz05 (May 5, 2005)

Looking shhhhhinyyyyy 

Tyres are looking slick what you using on them


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi shyde, are you using the citrus bling as a quick detailer?, if so what are you diluting it to
by the way it looks good


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Buddy,
Yes it was used as a quick detailer, its diluted 1-4, Have also kept some neat to ack as a fast wax, I really am impressed by this product.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

That's nice depth you have going on there, often hard to achieve on Silver, well done ..


----------

